# Who's got a 3 year-old in diapers?



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

...and drinking milk and juice from a bottle?

Are you doing anything about it?

I've been very laissez-faire with the potty-training. But now I find I'm leaving her diapers longer and longer cause I just don't feel like doing it anymore! She shows absolutely no signs of wanting to train.

The bottle we got rid of during our latest vacation, no problem. She drinks her warm milk and honey, juice and tea from her bottle (while she sticks her hand up my shirt!







). I'm sure it's a comfort/lovey type thing. But she's the only 3 year-old in sight with a bottle! I don't mind much, but papa is starting to say she should be taking her milk from a bowl (the French way). What do you all think?


----------



## apmomto4 (Apr 3, 2002)

I have a 3 1/2 year old in diapers! But he doesn't have a bottle, so we don't have that issue. (He stopped nursing at 3)

As far as the diapers go, he'll tell me when he's ready for underwear. For the last 6 months +, Matthew gets up in the morning and puts on underwear and they're dry all day. If he needs to poop, however, he'll go and get a diaper and bring it to me to put on. When he's finished, he'll ask to be changed and put back in underwear. I guess it's an security issue of some type, but one that will disappear eventually.

My oldest son asked for underwear on his 4th birthday....and never had an accident after that - *EVER* - day or night - and that was nearly five years ago. That sure beats spending months "training" a reluctant child!


----------



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

That's reassuring - thanks! That's how I want to do it - just wait until she asks for the panties (I'm having MIL bring some when she comes from Paris (just H&M dollar ones! I don't mean to make it sound like I want them only from Paris, I just can't find any small enough here) - perhaps they'll be special enough for her to want them!

The bottle - she self-weaned at 13 mos. and started drinking soy milk in a bottle and I haven't really suggested a sippy cup or anything. I'm ashamed to say that my issue is how she looks with it on those few occasions she ends up being out and about with it - except that I doubt anyone else cares or notices. I guess I need to stop caring, huh?


----------



## Valerie.Qc (Nov 19, 2001)

Maybe you could get a "special" bowl for her - let her pick one she like and it becomes hers. Kids that age usually like to get their own things







Let her try to drink from a bowl while playing - "let's pretend we're having a tea partie.." or something like that. She may get hooked









I bet she'll like the panties







I don't know what the weither is in your area but I gess it will be nice enough to let her go "commando" under her dresses in your backyard :LOL (Hey, even mainstream magazines suggest that to potty train the kids... at least, French magazines do. _Enfants magazine_ and _Parents_ are doing it every year







)


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by apmomto4_
*As far as the diapers go, he'll tell me when he's ready for underwear. For the last 6 months +, Matthew gets up in the morning and puts on underwear and they're dry all day. If he needs to poop, however, he'll go and get a diaper and bring it to me to put on. When he's finished, he'll ask to be changed and put back in underwear. I guess it's an security issue of some type, but one that will disappear eventually.*
My daughter had this issue, too. We finally chalked it up to being in between the "baby" and "big girl" stages and to us trying to potty train too early. We tried to be as relaxed as possible about it, encouraged her to try going on the potty on occasion (with the end goal of working toward a tricycle if she could go so many times in a row). Finally, she decided that she was ready and just did it. She was very proud of earning the tricycle, too. I think she's had one accident since, but it really hasn't been a problem.

I definitely sympathize with not wanting to do the diaper thing anymore, though, but it may be worth it just to wait.


----------



## Chelly2003 (Jan 5, 2003)

I had a 3 year old in diapers and drinking from a bottle (he would drink out a cup during the day) , he just gave the bottle up on his own, and was potty trained 2 weeks after his birthday (it just was SO easy).
He still has his "binky" and his "blankie"
I think he'll just give those up when he is ready as well.

Chelly


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

parismaman, i don't have a 3yo yet, but i recal reading somewhere that some moms start offering only water in the bottle and the other, more tasty beverages in cups or in your case, a bowl. that way they get to choose whether it's the bottle they really want or a yummy drink.
maybe that would help her transition.

i can tell you that my mother says i used a bottle and diapers until i was 3, and i'm a Mensa member!


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

My just-turned 3 year old is still in diapers. She has started to show interest in the potty but I think that has a lot more to do with watching her friends in preschool than with me. I don't push it at all. I did let her pick out underwear, that didn't do too much.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

My ds is 3 tomorrow, and still in diapers.. We switched to cloth because we thought maybe he just doesn't know he's wet.. Nope he just doesn't care.. THis summer we are due with our 3rd, so i think it'd be silly for us to try to potty train him now when we will be having a baby in 3 months, and he would probably regress anyway...

They all have to potty train sometime...

Warm Ssquishy Feelings..

Dyan


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Sam shows little interest in the potty most days. He does produce once in a while, but he is not reliable on the potty. I even went to so far as to buy him a seat that goes over the potty that we can take with us. Yesterday was a good day for him. He did a #2 on the potty! I think it may have been incidental as he was on antibiotics for an ear infection and he has been going quite frequently. I figured the timing must have been right.

I do have to say that he will go at daycare far more often and easier than at home. I think it is because all the kids are doing it.

My aunt said my cousin didn't train until he was 4. It happened in one day and he didn't have any accidents.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

joe was 4 at the end of feb. he still wears pullups although he stays dry most of the time, even at night. he WILL NOT poop on the potty, he has a real aversion to doing so. i have not pushed him because i do not want to set him up for a lifetime of bowel trouble. i am starting to wonder if he will EVER train... but then i think of when he was 3.5 & i was starting to wonder if he would ever fall asleep w/out nursing & sleep through the night. right before he turned four he weaned & now he sleeps SO good!

i would like reassurance that i am doing the right thing.

i bet your dd is getting cuter by the day!

love, jenny


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

My ds stopped wearing diapers (except at night) at 3 years 3 months!! He started poo'ing in the potty a week prior to that and one day he just made up his mind to do it! He's had two "accidents" in two months, and that was only because dh got him laughing so hard he couldn't hold it!


----------



## levar (Jan 28, 2002)

We took the bottle away two months ago. Taylor still asks for it, but not often, mostly only when he is mad at us.

We started toilet use again yesterday. But he never used it. He just poo'd and pee'd his underwear. Today he was gone all day at hubby's work so he was in pull ups. Tomarrow we'll try underwear again. Our problem is we *fight* over what feels like *everything* and underwear is something I just dont want to lose my temper over. Hubby did/does and it only seems to make things worse. Not sure if/when we'll finally just really go 100% cold turkey. But I feel it coming.

Right now we are once again battling bedtime. He is a real pill if he doesnt get enough sleep [he sleeps only 7-9 hrs a night and 0-2 hrs a day] but he *never* wants wants to sleep. I dont want to add toilet to this too.


----------



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

Wow Levar! Sounds like you're struggling. Is his bedtime consistent? Whether or not Iris says she wants to sleep it's 9:30 every night - sometimes she resists, but not for long.

Jenny - PM me your email address and I'll send you a recent pic. Yep, she's beautiful!









Thanks everyone for the reassuring posts. I feel like I'm doing the right thing by waiting for her to tell me when she's ready. The water only in the bottle is a good idea. She never really protests - or at least not for long - if I give her other drinks in a glass. The morning milk is still kinda tough because at the moment I'm carting her off to preschool the minute she wakes up. But I think we're moving up start time to 11 am next week so she can take time to have breakfast with me.


----------



## chicklet (Dec 23, 2002)

Just had to add, my dd wore diapers til she was 3years, 7months, she finally trained a few months after baby brother was born. She self-weaned at three, but never had a bottle. She's 4 1/2 now and still wears pull-ups at night, wakes up with them totally wet.
I begged, pleaded, bribed - anything to get her to use the potty - we had three!! I could have saved myself a lot of grey hair if I just let her be!!!









I'm just going to let the night training come when she's ready. I'll probably have to use her college fund for pull-up$!!


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

parismaman said:

Quote:

Jenny - PM me your email address and I'll send you a recent pic. Yep, she's beautiful!

okey-doke!


----------

